# Miniteich eisfrei halten oder belüften



## nurfürfrösche (17. Aug. 2009)

Hallo zusammen, 

trotz eifrigem Suchen, hab ich noch keine Antwort auf meine Frage gefunden: wie kann man einen Miniteich eisfrei halten ohne evtl. überwinternde __ Frösche zu stören?

Habe ein eingegrabenes Mörtelfaß und seit zwei Jahren einen Miniteich im Garten. Seit ca. drei bis vier Jahren regelmäßig __ Braunfrösche. 
Dieses Frühjahr hat der Miniteich furchtbar gestunken. Habe viel Blattmasse entfernt und ca. 90% Wasser gewechselt. Jetzt ist alles oK. Es waren Äpfel und Laub hineingefallen.
Das Mörtelfass hatte die Probleme nicht. 
Wie kann ich das nächsten Winter vermeiden? Ich fürchte, dass die Frösche im Wasser überwintern, sollte es dann wieder faulen, wäre es ihr Tod. Kann ich das Wasser mit Luftzufuhr oder anders stellenweise eisfrei halten, damit Sauerstoff ins Wasser kommt?

Sind Frösche so "dumm" in einem max. 50 cm tiefen Teich zu überwintern?
Zu meinen hinzugewanderten ist dieses JAhr eine __ Quappe aus einer vertrocknenden Pfütze gekommen. Heute sah ich einen ca. 4 cm großen Frosch. Vermutlich den aus der Pfütze.
Übrigens der Garten ist ziemlich unzugänglich (Schräglage, Mauern) und möglichst naturbelassen, mit vielen __ Schnecken u. ähnlichem "Futter".. 

Herzlichen Dank schon mal für jedwede Unterstützung,
liebe Grüße
Euer Froschfan


----------



## axel (17. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Miniteich eisfrei halten oder belüften*

hallo Froschfan

Herzlich Willkommen

:Willkommen2

Es überwintern ja nicht alle Froscharten im Wasser . Da kannst Du Dich hier mal informieren welche und welche nicht .

http://www.froschnetz.ch/arten/index.htm

Wenn sie im Teich überwintern dann sollte der Teich nicht durchfrieren können, was bei 50 cm Wassertiefe aber schnell passieren kann. 
Wichtig ist auch das ein Gasaustausch im Teich stattfinden kann.
Also ein Stück Oberfläche Eisfrei halten oder Wasserpflanzen nicht unter der Wasseroberfläche zurückschneiden . Die Eisoberfläche nicht mit dem Hammer bearbeiten .

Ließ mal hier

http://www.bund-herne.de/daten/monatsthemen/content.html

So nun stell uns doch mal deinen Mini mit Fotos in " Mein Teich und ich vor"
Wie ist dein Vorname ?

lg
axel


----------



## goldfisch (17. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Miniteich eisfrei halten oder belüften*

Hallo Froschfan,

mein erster geschützter Winterteich wird von zwei ¿ (Ironie) Braunfröschen besucht. Nach dem sie nach Aufbau des Winterschutzes etwas vedutzt vor dem Zelt sasen, habe ich eine "Froschklappe" eingebaut. Steht hier auch irgenwo im Forum. Sie haben dann auch irgendwo im Zelt überwintert.

Die gutgemeinten "Gartenbiotope" sind im Winter Todesfallen. Ich habe aber einige "artgerechte" Überwinterungsstellen im Garten. Totholzhaufen werden zumindest gern angenommen. Vieleicht überwintern auch nur "dumme" __ Frösche im Wasser und werden weggemendelt. Im Froschnetz wird angeregt die Amphibien im Herbst mit Zäunen vor den Gartenteichen zu schützen. Beim DGHT gab es das Thema auch schon.

In meiner Umgebung wurden der sogenannter Quellteich nach einem EU Programm "renaturiert".  Irgendwann war es mal ein Freibad aus Beton, seit 40 Jahren allerdings verwildert. Dort konnte man im Frühjahr vor __ Kröten nicht mehr treten.

Das ganze wurde jetzt mit Lehm abgedichtet und mit Ufermatten gestaltet. Ein hinter den Ablauf liegender noch länger verschilfter Teich wurde ausgebaggert. Einige zersägte Papplstämme entfernt. Alles mit Ämtern und Plannern nach Aktenlage ! Nach diesem Winter habe ich im Frühjahr dort zwei (!) Krötenpaare beobachtet.

mfg Jürgen


----------



## Christine (17. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Miniteich eisfrei halten oder belüften*

Hallo Froschfan,

und herzlich :Willkommen2 bei uns.

Ich hatte das gleiche Problem. Nachdem ich in einem Winter zahlreiche tote __ Frösche (Wasser- und Grasfrösche) sowie kleine __ Kröten zu beklagen hatte, habe ich den Teich nicht mehr zufrieren lassen. 

Installliert hatte ich eine O..e Aqua Oxy 400 und in ganz harten Zeiten einen 100-Watt-Heizstab. 

Im Maurerbüttenbrunnen, der auch gerne von Fröschen und Kröten benutzt wird, läuft die Pumpe durch und wird im Härtefall ebenfalls von einem Heizstab unterstützt. 

Seitdem hatte ich keine Verluste mehr zu beklagen.


----------



## nurfürfrösche (18. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Miniteich eisfrei halten oder belüften*

Hallo,

das ist ja toll!
Vielen Dank für die nette Begrüßung und die kompetenten Antworten!

Hatte mir heute schon Gedanken gemacht, ob ich zusätzlich interessante Winterverstecke anbieten sollte. Das werde ich jetzt in Angriff nehmen nachdem Ihr genau das angesprochen habt.

Bilder kommen demnächst.

Wie war das mit dem "Zelt mit Froschklappe"? Gibt es dazu Bilder oder eine Beschreibung?

"Meine" __ Frösche sind __ Braunfrösche. Vermutlich Grasfrösche. Besser wäre es (zwecks Überwinterung) wohl, wenn es Springfrösche wären. Muss mal ganz genau hinsehen.

Gestern saß einer stundenlang am Teichrand, sonnte sich und ließ sich fotografieren. Erstaunlich, wie tolerant die Tiere sind. Hab manchmal den Eindruck, die wollen mich testen. Heute war keiner zu sehen. Gras schneiden geht bei uns nur noch von Hand und wenn die Hunde in den Garten rennen hoffe ich immer, dass die Frösche rechtzeitig reissaus nehmen.

Wie sieht das mit der Luftpumpe aus, wie installiert man die sinnvoll? Stört die im Winter nicht beim Schlafen?

Das mit dem "Schutz der Frösche vor Garten-Biotopen" hab ich auch noch nicht gefunden, wo steht das? Bin für jede Quelle dankbar!

Viele Grüße
Inga


----------



## goldfisch (18. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Miniteich eisfrei halten oder belüften*

Hallo Inga,


nurfürfrösche schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ...
> Wie war das mit dem "Zelt mit Froschklappe"? Gibt es dazu Bilder oder eine Beschreibung?
> ...


https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/6

Die Froschklappe ist Abflussrohr mir überhängenden Wischlappen. Im Zelt ist es frostfrei. 

mfg Jürgen


----------



## nurfürfrösche (29. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Miniteich eisfrei halten oder belüften*

Hallo Jürgen,

vielen Dank für den Link!
Das ist eine super Idee! Werde in den nächsten Wochen versuchen etwas ähnliches umzusetzen. Zuerst auch mal fürs Laub. Das nervt dieses Jahr schon recht früh.

Viele Grüße
Inga


----------



## Dilmun (9. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich eisfrei halten oder belüften*

Hallo!

Da meine Fragen hier dazupassen, häng ich mich da mal an. (Hoffe, das ist ok)

Ich habe einen (1) neuen Zuwanderer......

              .. 

Er sitzt seit 2 Wochen an meinen eingegrabenen Mörteltrögen. 

Kleine Wasserfrösche überwintern lt. goo...le im Teich im Schlammgrund. 
Ich kann nun über die Becken ein Häuschen bauen, weiß aber nicht, ob das bei einer Wassertiefe von grade mal 35cm reichen wird. Heizen ginge nämlich nicht. 

Oder ich nehme den Frosch mit einem von meinen Töpfen mit in den Wintergarten. Dort hat es im Winter mindestens 10°. Der Topf steht dann auf den Fliesen. 
Wechseln die __ Frösche im Winter (ev. an frostfreien Tagen) ihr Quartier? Oder fallen die auch in Winterstarre. Wechseln ginge nämlich im Wintergarten nicht.  
Und außerdem kommt die Katze über das Katzentürl herein. 

Ich kann das ja gar niemandem erzählen, dass ich mir wegen 1 Frosch solche Gedanken mach.


----------



## buddler (9. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich eisfrei halten oder belüften*

hat mit deiner frage nichts zu tun.aber hast du zebragras im mini?ich habs nämlich neben dem teich stehen.wäre ja doll,wenn man das auch im wasser halten kann
gruß jörg


----------



## Dilmun (9. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich eisfrei halten oder belüften*

Hallo Jörg!

Das ist Zebrasimse - Scirpus-tabernaemontani-Zebrinus.

Du kannst es in Wassertiefe 0-40cm setzen. Es ist rund. (wie Schnittlauch )
Meines wächst am Besten im Sumpf. Das hier hab ich ausgesetzt, also nicht in einem Korb. 
Ich hab auch eines in einem Korb, das ist lange nicht so schön. 

Ich glaub Zebragras ist was anderes. Das hat flache Blätter.


----------



## buddler (10. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich eisfrei halten oder belüften*

ja richtig,sonja.
konnte ich nicht eindeutig zuordnen.zebragras hat blätter.
danke dir.
jörg


----------



## Dilmun (12. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich eisfrei halten oder belüften*

Ok. Offenbar hat auch von euch keiner eine Ahnung, wie das mit Fröschen im Wintergarten so wäre. 

Jetzt ist es eh noch nicht aktuell. Ich werd mir was überlegen und wenn's Zeit ist, vielleicht einen Versuch starten.


----------



## Dr.J (20. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich eisfrei halten oder belüften*

Moin,

also, ich habe dieses Jahr meinen Mörtelkübel mit Luftpolsterfolie und Styropor aussen isoliert. Ich habe allerdings noch keine Lösung für oben drauf.  Letzten Winter ist mein Mörtelkübel komplett durchgefroren und meine Seerose und die Teichrose erfroren. Ich hoffe, das es dieses Jahr nicht passiert. :beten


----------



## karsten. (20. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich eisfrei halten oder belüften*

Hallo

Isolierung streckt immer nur die Zeitachse   des Temperaturaustausches

ich kann bei -20° draufpappen  was ich will  
wenn der Frost lange genug anhält irgendwann ......


oder ich heize 

und ja !

die __ Frösche sind so dumm !

die bringen sich auch in freier Natur zu tausenden um  !

mfG


----------



## Dr.J (22. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich eisfrei halten oder belüften*

Hat denn keiner eine Idee oder Erfahrungen?


----------



## Christine (22. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich eisfrei halten oder belüften*

Moin,

die Minis, die ich nicht frieren lassen möchte, dürfen auch im Winter ihre Pumpe laufen lassen. 
Wenn es zu hart wird, kommt ein 100-Watt-Heizstab nachts in Intervallen per Zeitschaltuhr dazu. 
(Sicher kostet das, dafür rauche ich aber seit 10 Jahren nicht mehr und irgendeinen Blödsinn braucht Frau halt.)

PS: Aus dem Mini, der letztes Jahr durchgefroren ist, musste ich leider auch einen kleinen Wasserfrosch bergen


----------



## karsten. (22. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich eisfrei halten oder belüften*

Erfahrung  nich bei Mörtelkübel ! 

ansonsten vielleicht ist da was für Dich dabei 


Stichwörter bei Google sind 
Rohrbegleitheizung
Dachrinnenheizung
Freiraumheizung
usw.

mfG


----------



## Eugen (22. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich eisfrei halten oder belüften*

Hola Jürgen

ich denke meine Wannen immer mit Styropor ab.
Trotzdem ist mir in den beiden letzten Wintern alles durchgefroren.
(Hat halt nur etwas länger gedauert.  )
Geschadet hat es keiner Pflanze.
Die Seerosen,die ja in kleinen Behältern getopft sind, kommen allerdings zum Überwintern in den Keller.

@Blumenelse
wenn ich all meine Kübel und Wannen mit Heizstäben versehen wollte, müßte ich im halben Garten Kabel verlegen.  
Und mind. 10 Heizstäbe kosten.


----------



## Christine (22. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich eisfrei halten oder belüften*

Tja, Eugen, bei der Menge würde ich auch Abstriche machen, aber die Badewanne ist mir einfach zu schade....


----------



## Eugen (22. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich eisfrei halten oder belüften*

Also meine Badewannen halten es aus.
Soviel Wasser raus,wie eben möglich,mit Styropor abgedeckt und mit Luftpolsterfolie eingewickelt.
Dann kann der Rest ruhig durchfrieren.


----------



## Christine (22. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich eisfrei halten oder belüften*

Die sind ja auch viiiiiel größer 
(Und was war mit der Sitzbadewanne  ? )


----------



## Eugen (22. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich eisfrei halten oder belüften*

Die ist wieder dicht gemacht worden


----------



## Mops (22. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich eisfrei halten oder belüften*

Nochmal kurz zurück zum Thema __ Frösche.

An meinem Mini (500L) habe ich auch schon mehrer Frösche gesichtet. Davon ausgehend, das die sich dort auch über Winter einquatieren wollen, gibt es irgendelche Vorkehrungen, die man treffen sollte? 

Zur Zeit befinden sich lediglich 3 Pflanzkörbe in der "Tiefzone", die aber alle außerhalb überwintern werden.

Dann wäre der Boden bis auf ein paar Steine kahl. :?


----------



## Dilmun (22. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich eisfrei halten oder belüften*

Hallo Mops!

Mir geht's genauso. Ich habe auch kein Bodensubstrat in meinen Becken.
Weil ich die Pflanzen in Gittertöpfen habe. 

Und erst war es ja nur ein Fröschlein, aber er hat seine Kumpels nachgeholt  
und jetzt werde ich ein kleines Folienzelt drüber machen.


----------



## Mops (23. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich eisfrei halten oder belüften*

Folienzelt???


----------



## Dilmun (23. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich eisfrei halten oder belüften*

Hallo Mops! 

Hier zwei links:

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/193805/

oder

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/14392/?q=miniteich+%FCberwintern/page-2           #18


Ich werde wohl aus Dachlatten ein kleines Zelt zusammenschrauben und innen und außen Folie drauftackern und über meine beiden Mörtelkübel stülpen.


----------



## Mops (26. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich eisfrei halten oder belüften*

Hm, so ein Foliengewächshaus habe ich auch noch. Mal gucken, ob es groß genug ist, sonst könnte ich es auch drüber packen.

Wann stellst du das ganze auf? Schneidets du vorher noch die Pflanzen zurück, oder einfach drüber und fertig?


----------



## Dilmun (27. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich eisfrei halten oder belüften*

Hallo!

Ich mach das ja heuer auch zum ersten mal. Ich hab mir gedacht, ich werde es , wenn die ersten Nachtfröste beginnen, aufstellen. Aber ich hab damit noch keine Erfahrung.

Das Kürzen der Pflanzen betreffend, gehöre ich zu der Gruppe, die (auch im gesamten Garten) nur das abschneiden, was wirklich schon zu groß geworden ist oder was braun oder abgedorrt ist. 
Mein Garten ist naturnah und ich schneide daher nur, was wirklich "im Weg" ist oder nicht mehr wächst. 
Es gibt natürlich Pflanzen, die einen starken Rückschnitt brauchen, um nächstes Jahr wieder gesund zu wachsen. 
Du siehst also, es kommt drauf an, was du in deinem Teichlein für Pflanzen hast, ob sie zum Sauerstoffaustausch gebraucht werden, ob überhaupt "grün" bleibt .... und vieles mehr. 

Ich bin da kein Spezialist, ich lese und lerne auch ständig. 
Vielleicht meldet sich ja noch einer von den Fachleuten, und im Forum wurde dazu ja auch schon viel geschreiben.


----------



## buddler (18. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich eisfrei halten oder belüften*

moin!
platzen eigendlich die eckigen maurerkübel im winter ?oder verpacken die frost?
ja,ja,erst bauen und dann nachdenken


----------



## Dilmun (18. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich eisfrei halten oder belüften*

Hi buddler!

Da ich meine blauen Töpfe im Winter entleeren muss, (weil sie bauchig sind) habe ich vorigen Winter einfach einen Mörtelkübel in die Erde versenkt und alle winterharten Pflanzen eng drinnen verstaut. 
Mit Wasser aus den Töpfen gefüllt und das war's dann. Ich hatte keine Abdeckung drüber. 
Im Frühling war das Wasser nicht mehr brauchbar - wegen der vielen Blätter - aber die Pflanzen haben das unbeschadet überstanden und der Mörtelkübel auch. 
Die Mörtelkübel sind ja auch ein wenig konisch, also oben weiter als am Boden.


----------



## Eugen (18. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich eisfrei halten oder belüften*

Hi buddler,

bei mir platzen sie nicht (obwohl sie durchfrieren)
und es sind einige,die da im winter noch rum stehen


----------



## Annett (18. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich eisfrei halten oder belüften*

Guten Abend.

Also bei uns hat es einen freistehenden Mörtelkübel (rund) im Winter gekillt. Waren aber auch nur ein paar lose Seerosenrhizome drin gelagert.  Also kein Verlust, außer der Mörtelkübel selbst. 
Foto könnte ich bei Bedarf noch machen... gekauft wurde er im Prak***er bei einer der 20% Aktionen.


----------



## buddler (19. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich eisfrei halten oder belüften*

moin!
dank euch allen.
ich denke mal, ich werd sie draußen stehen lassen.son paar euro sind für einen eventuell geplatzen ja noch drin.
in den meisten kübeln steht __ iris und schmalblättriger __ rohrkolben drin.
die müßten ja eigendlich spielend den frost überstehen,
hatte im letzten jahr auch iris im stehenden wasser des bachlaufs stehen und im frühjahr trieb alles neu aus.
ansonsten werden neue kübel geholt.
schönen tag noch.
macht das beste draus bei dem wetter.
jörg


----------



## buddler (28. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich eisfrei halten oder belüften*

moin!
hab mich heute entschlossen einen mini doch im winter abzudecken.
kurz mal ein gestell aus alten latten gezimmert und nachher kommt noch die passende noppenfolie drauf.
praktisch ein kleines gewächshaus für minis.
erhoffe mir davon,dass er nicht zu tief zufriert.da sind immer noch __ frösche drin.
mal gespannt ob die darin überwintern oder doch noch das weite suchen.
gruß jörg


----------



## Goldi2009 (29. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich eisfrei halten oder belüften*

[OT]
Hallo Jörg,

zwar OT, aber: was hast Du da für ein süßes Hundebaby als Benutzerbild? Ist ja total süßrh[/OT]


----------



## buddler (30. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich eisfrei halten oder belüften*

Hallo!
das ist unser enkelhund Dexter.
jack russel terrier und ein wirbelwind.hier hat er immer genug platz zum auslaufen.der ist schon spitze.
so.jetzt noch mal was zur teichabdeckung.hab heute die folie draufgetackert und ich denke der wird den winter überstehen.
hier noch die pics dazu.
gruß jörg


----------



## buddler (31. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich eisfrei halten oder belüften*

ps:
die __ frösche können jeder zeit auf der hinteren seite durch ein kleines loch rein und raus krabbeln.wer weiß,vielleicht hauen die ja noch vor dem winter aus dem tropikarium wieder ab.
oder es spricht sich rum und ich muß noch platzkarten verteilen
jörg


----------



## Dilmun (31. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich eisfrei halten oder belüften*

Schön ist das geworden...

wart's ab. 

Bei diesen komfortablen Wohnmöglichkeiten, werden sie die ganze Verwandschaft herholen.


----------



## buddler (31. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich eisfrei halten oder belüften*

noch ist der eintritt frei


----------



## buddler (6. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich eisfrei halten oder belüften*

einen vorteil hat die abdeckung schon gehabt.die ganzen blätter der hecke sind nicht in den mini geweht worden.
dafür siehts nach dem sturm der letzten tage schlimm an den anderen kübeln aus.das wird noch reichlich arbeit in den nächsten tagen.
man gönnt sich ja sonst nix.
gruß jörg


----------



## Vechtaraner (6. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich eisfrei halten oder belüften*

Hallo
Ich habe seit ca.10 Jahren eine Teichschale mit ca.160L im Garten .
Abgedeckt habe ich den noch nie und da lebt auch so einiges an Kleintieren drinn.
Er ist mir auch schon mal komplett durchgefroren,und trotzdem gab es im Frühjahr noch Leben wie __ Käfer oder Libellenlarven im Teich.
Ich würde Teiche mit geringer Tiefe nur abdecken insofern Fische darin überwintern müssten.Das bischen Laub ist bei so kleinen Behältern doch schnell wieder raus
Gruß Juergen


----------



## buddler (6. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich eisfrei halten oder belüften*

hallo jürgen!
die anderen minis bleiben ja offen.
nur in dem abgedeckten teich tummeln sich am grund unter den pflanztöpfen immer noch __ frösche rum.möchte ja nicht frosch am stil im frühjahr sehen.aber ich denke mal die wissen schon was sie tun.instinktiv werden sie wohl das richtige machen.
im moment lohnt es sich eh noch nicht die kübel von blättern zu befreien.bei dem sturm wird noch einiges an laub kommen.
egal,ist nun mal der lauf der dinge.muss man das beste raus machen.
bis dann
gruß jörg


----------



## Vechtaraner (6. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich eisfrei halten oder belüften*

Hallo Jörg



buddler schrieb:


> .möchte ja nicht frosch am stil



Warum nicht,schon mal probiert?Statt __ brauner Bär grüner Frosch

Ich weiss ja nicht was für __ Frösche du da in deinem Teich hast,aber überwintern die nicht in der Regel an Land?
Gruß Juergen


----------



## buddler (6. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich eisfrei halten oder belüften*

im teich sind noch grasfrösche.die überwintern lt.wiki am gewässergrund.zumindest einige.
naja,ich werds sehen,was da im frühjahr noch drin ist.
gruß jörg


----------



## Christine (6. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich eisfrei halten oder belüften*

Moin,

auch die Wasserfrösche überwintern im Teich. Ich hab auch schon kleine __ Kröten rausgeholt. Leider wissen die Viecherln doch nicht nicht, was sie tun, und wenn so ein Maurerkübel durchfriert, war es das für die Grünen.

Kein Hörensagen, leidvolle Erfahrung!


----------



## buddler (12. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich eisfrei halten oder belüften*

naja,einen vorteil hatte die ganze abdeckung schon.das ist der einzige teich,in dem bei mir im garten keine blätter liegen nach dem sturm.
den rest sieht man fast gar nicht mehr vor lauter blättern.
wird wohl noch bis nächste woche dauern,bis man mal wieder aufräumen kann.
jörg


----------



## buddler (27. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich eisfrei halten oder belüften*

moin!
also die abdeckung a la gewächshaus funzt.keine eisbildung.alle anderen kübel mit eis bedeckt,aber noch nicht durchgefrohren.dafür war es noch nicht kalt genug.
winterliche impression.
fröstelnde grüße
jörg


----------



## buddler (3. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich eisfrei halten oder belüften*

bei -12°C ist jetzt auch der mini zugefroren.schätze aber mal nur so 1 cm dick die eisdecke.
auf den anderen ist die eisdecke wesentlich dicker.
gibt wohl doch frosch am stil


----------



## Casybay (8. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Miniteich eisfrei halten oder belüften*

Hallo,
meine 2 kleinen Teichlein haben die  lange Eis,Schnee und Frostperiode gut überstanden.
Jetzt wo alles taut, kann man die Köcherfliegenlarven auch gut beim Teichputzen beobachten
LG
Carmen     
.


----------



## shake (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Miniteich eisfrei halten oder belüften*

Hallo Buddler,

haben die __ Frösche es eigentlich überstanden?

Grüße
Miriam, die auch Miniteich-Besitzer ist


----------

